# /boot deleted, must I rÃƒÂ©installed ?



## thegolum35 (Aug 25, 2012)

*/boot deleted, must I rÃ©installed ?*

Hi,

I deleted all the content of /boot directory excepted kernel/ .
Is there a way to fix this ? 

Thank you.


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 25, 2012)

thegolum35 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I deleted all the content of /boot directory excepted kernel/ .
> Is there a way to fix this ?
> Thank you.



You can try to download an ISO image and extract (with tar) the /boot part, something like:

```
tar xpf FreeBSD-9.1-RC1-i386-bootonly.iso 'boot/'
```

(and make backups)
Regards.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 25, 2012)

Reinstalling the entire system because of a loss of <30 files / <1MB seems extreme.

Assuming you're using 9.0 i386, download base.txz from here and extract it somewhere, boot from a live system, mount the FreeBSD boot/system partition and copy what you need making sure all ownership and permission properties are correct.


----------



## thegolum35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank both of you for your help. I booted on FreeBSD AMD64 CD and copied it /boot/ directory into mine. However, I am unable to get my ZFS pool back since zfs files in /boot were deleted too.. Any ideas ?

Gollum


----------



## phoenix (Aug 28, 2012)

If you used whole disks:
`# zpool import -d /dev <poolname>`

If you used glabel(8) for the disks:
`# zpool import -d /dev/label <poolname>`

If you used gpart(8) labels for the disks:
`# zpool import -d /dev/gpt <poolname>`


----------

